# DIY Decorations



## lisajean (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm hoping to upgrade and renovate over spring break, and there's a few DIY projects I'd like to do.

So I'm curious as to what sort of paint will work best. I know that it needs to be waterproof, but I'm still nervous about yanking any ol' paint off the shelves of Wal-Mart. I'm also wondering what material would be best to decorate on, such as a small wooden slab or maybe stone?

I've also heard many on this forum talk about building caves out of the round, flatter rocks, but I'm wondering how you manage to keep it to stay? Can you use a hot glue gun for that, or is that sort of glue a bad choice?

All help and comments is superbly appreciated!


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't know if it is fish safe, but something you can look into is plastic clay... They come in little 3x3 inch squares in bright colors. On the package it says non toxic and that you can bake them in the oven. I think one of them is called filmo... I can't remember... been a few years since I played with some. But any ways you could make something out of that... Its a lot like playdough only better because once you bake it it can't be re-shaped. ( like regular clay)

I wouldn't use wood... Water logged wood will eventually rot... I would stick to rocks, clays and plastic.


----------



## 2brown347 (Feb 2, 2010)

When it comes to paint most people will tell you Kylon fusion is safe and a lot of people use it. Some still advise against it but most of them just don't want to risk it. If you use anything I'd use that.

A big on is great stuff foam. It can be a pain to get to dry throughout but it is easy to work with and cheap. The pink foam insulation boards you find at hardware stores is also great. You just carve it into what you want and then cover it in aquarium safe cement.

As far as hot glue goes it's a no. It won't kill fish but it also won't hold up under water over time. You can find aquarium safe sealents easily and they'll do the same, I use it when I make my slate caves.

Driftwood is good but make sure it's aquarium safe (hardwood) if you collect it from the wild. Also pour vinager on any rocks and if they bubble don't use them. Also scrub anything you use and pour boiling water on them (don't boil them), you can find lots of info on preparing rocks and drift wood. Don't use regular wood (plywood, 2x4's, etc). Some will leach things into you water that'll kill fish and most will rot over time.


----------

